# Euthanizing a frog



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

sadly i am considering euthanizing one of my frogs. are there any suggestions for the most painless way to do this? the frog has been sick for about two months and has only gotten worse. i have searched these and other forums, as well as posted topics with no leads to the cause or a cure. she looks so miserable and it looks like there's no coming back. i don't know what else to do, i don't want her to suffer. thanks.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Have you tried a vet?

Here are some ideas:
http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3068


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3068&start=15

question for the group above re: this topic

Shawn


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I personally would think smashing it would be the best. One big smash though.


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah the smashing seams kinda brutal but it seems like that would be the quickest way. Dont know if i could bring myself to smash a frog though.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

This is a hard question. There's alot of things that go into it. I think that unless you are some sort of morbid sicko that you'll find what is the best way for you and as long as you are okay with it I'm sure it will have been a decent way to do it. You don't even have to share your method if you don't want to.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I think most of the options are a bit harsh. Its a tough thing to do but at times it needs done.

I believe there was a post on the freezing method being fairly painless.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It should actually be freezing is not painless based on at least one study. 

Ed


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

This question comes up so often that someone should find the best thread and make a sticky of it; being sure to include Ed's link, as in the "difficult decision" thread concurrently in this forum.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

There is a care sheet that addresses this issue in the works.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Glad to know that--thanks, Oz!


----------



## FROGMOM (Sep 7, 2006)

*HELP- euthanizing frogs w SLS and other questions*

This has been a learning experience to say the least. Our Leucomelas started breeding for the first time this June. We have 3 males and 5 females. We were getting eggs almost every 7 days or so. We removed them and maybe 3 of 9 would become a tadpole. Some of the new tadpoles did not last very long- so I am okay with survival of the fit etc. However, at this point we have 17 live tadpoles ranging from egg emergence of 8-4-06 to 1 month ago. 

We were thrilled to see back legs start- then after a while the side "bumps" indicating front legs. Just this week we were seeing color in our babies. Now 3 days ago what seemed to be good healthy frogs- we are seeing SLS. One tad has great back legs, but a minute front leg- misshapened. Another really strong back legs but 2 really small front legs. At this point we still were not sure that we were seeing evidence of SLS, but one night ago- another strong back legged tad with really pronounced side "bumps" had a wonderfully strong right front leg emerge . (This really allowed us to see what a good front leg would look like compared to the tiny- malformed front legs mentioned above.) 

HOWEVER, the one with the good front leg which seems capable of moving etc. has no matching left leg. So now we seem to have a 3 legged froglet? My guess is that we are also going to see some more of this in the next tadpole/frogs. All of this gets to the point at hand.

At what point in a frog's development do we euthanize? Is it all over for the above? For the little tiny legs, I would say yes- Not sure about the 3 legged frog since there still seems to be an emerging bump opposite.

What is the best way to euthanize? My son works with herps in a lab at college, but I do not. In the lab, they use an anesthetic; however, I do not have the materials. Is freezing an acceptable method? I would sooner do this than watch the death of the froglets over the next few weeks.

For the record- I have been doing a lot of reading on the dendroboard. I was upset to read that one poster seems to feel that charcoal filtered water may be the culprit. We have Chicago water, and I use a Brita water filter for my tad water. I also use a very minute amount of the aquarium black water extract. I do regular water changes. The temperature of the tad water is usually around 68-70 degrees. I read slower and cooler is better. 

What about as somone else posted the use of "bird" quality iodine? The tadpoles have been fed the following: Tadpole powder from Eds Fly Meat- or Tadpole bites, or Tetramin fish flakes. The adults are always fed dusted ff's. I just attended the MWFF in Joliet and listened to a discussion led by Aaron who along with others said to only use the vitamins every other day. I change my vitamins and calcium every six months. I use Repcal and the other in the blue jar? I even had my husband just today gather very clean unsprayed oak leaves; I will start my tannin tea tomorrow. ( How much do I use in a tadpole cup?)

This is the first time actually breeding for all of these frogs since they just started calling in May of this year. Most were over 1 year old by then at least. We purchased the adults from reputable breeders. 

I have read enough from this board to know that some believe SLS may be genetics. However, since I am the one taking care of these frogs for the past year since my son has been away in college - except for this summer- I feel somehow maybe I am not doing the correct thing. (He may also feel the same thing but is not saying it). At this point I also think I am at least as knowlegable about the frogs as he is if not better read.)

Experience has been a great teacher- seeing the one tadpole with the one good front leg at least lets us know what a good leg looks like and what a bad leg looks like, but it is still frustrating. I cannot find the one link that had a picture of a frog w/ SLS that I once say. 

I am not even sure that this was the correct place to bring all of this up, but I cannot find the answers I seek so I thought I would bring it up here.--Even if you could direct me to a more specific forum- or answer just a little bit of my questions I would appreciate it. 

I found great people who sell frogs at the MWFF in Joliet, but I only had a very small amount of time to spend there and what is worse is that NONE of these problems were even evident on Sept. 30th. I would have then had a great choice of experts for some of these answers.

Last question: Is SLS only found in the front legs or can it appear on the back as well.

Rosanna


----------



## FROGMOM (Sep 7, 2006)

*More on euthanizing my tadpole- froglets*

Just so everyone knows- I have read enough to know that in the wild my tadpoles with problems would have never survived- Survival of the fit etc. I do know that these froglets to be will never be able to get food -ffs- or move around. I just do not want them to live a very short and awful life. 

Frogmom here again.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Frogmom,

Here are two posts that show SLS for your comparison...

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=13448

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16084

Bill


----------



## FROGMOM (Sep 7, 2006)

*Our poor spindly legged babies*

Bill: 

Thank you for the link. Ours def have it only at this point seem worse. I will make an effort today to get pictures for good reference. esp the one that has as of last night 3 excellent legs and one that is yet to be seen.

Rosanna


----------



## FROGMOM (Sep 7, 2006)

*Euthanasia again*

I have researched and found one answer to one of my questions. Freezing is not acceptable.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

I saw that some people on here simply flush them.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: HELP- euthanizing frogs w SLS and other questions*

phew...



FROGMOM said:


> This has been a learning experience to say the least. Our Leucomelas started breeding for the first time this June. We have 3 males and 5 females. We were getting eggs almost every 7 days or so. We removed them and maybe 3 of 9 would become a tadpole. Some of the new tadpoles did not last very long- so I am okay with survival of the fit etc. However, at this point we have 17 live tadpoles ranging from egg emergence of 8-4-06 to 1 month ago.
> 
> We were thrilled to see back legs start- then after a while the side "bumps" indicating front legs. Just this week we were seeing color in our babies. Now 3 days ago what seemed to be good healthy frogs- we are seeing SLS. One tad has great back legs, but a minute front leg- misshapened. Another really strong back legs but 2 really small front legs. At this point we still were not sure that we were seeing evidence of SLS, but one night ago- another strong back legged tad with really pronounced side "bumps" had a wonderfully strong right front leg emerge . (This really allowed us to see what a good front leg would look like compared to the tiny- malformed front legs mentioned above.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

snip "What is the best way to euthanize? My son works with herps in a lab at college, but I do not. In the lab, they use an anesthetic; however, I do not have the materials. Is freezing an acceptable method? I would sooner do this than watch the death of the froglets over the next few weeks. "endsnip

Freezing is not acceptable. If you do not want to use benzocaine, a 5% ETOH (ethanol, ethyl alcohol) solution can be used to initially anesthetize the tadpole. Once it is anesthetized it can then be placed in a stronger solution (50-75%) which will humanely euthanize the tadpole. 

snip "For the record- I have been doing a lot of reading on the dendroboard. I was upset to read that one poster seems to feel that charcoal filtered water may be the culprit."endsnip 

In one case it was shown to be caused by carbon filtration. There was no "seems to feel" about it. In the same location it was also shown to be caused by the RO water supply. 

snip "What about as somone else posted the use of "bird" quality iodine?"endsnip

It was not really bird quality iodine but a type of bird food that contains iodine. It was never shown that iodine was the "cure" as the food used contains many different ingredients. 

snip " I just attended the MWFF in Joliet and listened to a discussion led by Aaron who along with others said to only use the vitamins every other day. I change my vitamins and calcium every six months. I use Repcal and the other in the blue jar?"endsnip

So you are using Rep-Cal and Herpetvite. Are you alternating them, or are you mixing them? 

snip "I have read enough from this board to know that some believe SLS may be genetics."endsnip 

The vast majority of SLS causes are due to husbandry and nutritional issues. If there are cases that are due to genetics, these cases are being totally hidden by the vast majority of cases caused by other issues. 

Ed


----------

